# Modified 1974 Gibson SG - $1100 - near Ottawa



## bobartlarry (Dec 3, 2016)

Looks legit. Has some wiring mods, no nut, wrong tuners, but a deal for someone.








Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Clicked on the ad and it turns out it's an old buddy of mine. Messaged him on FB and he said someone is already on their way. Figures he could have gotten more for it but says he didn't do his research.

I told him if the dude offers him even $1 less, tell him to effoff and I'll hop in the car.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

2manyGuitars said:


> Clicked on the ad and it turns out it's an old buddy of mine. Messaged him on FB and he said someone is already on their way. Figures he could have gotten more for it but says he didn't do his research.
> 
> I told him if the dude offers him even $1 less, tell him to effoff and I'll hop in the car.


You should offer him more $$ and tell the other guy sorry.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

tomee2 said:


> You should offer him more $$ and tell the other guy sorry.


I'm of the mindset that once a guy is actually on the way, he has first shot. But I told him I'm dead serious. If the guy does anything other than hand him full asking price, I _would_ pay him more than the $1100.

As I was typing this, he sent me a message that the guy bought it.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Look for it on kijiji tomorrow with a new nut, a fresh set of strings, and a $3,000 price tag.


----------



## JRtele (Jul 18, 2021)

tomee2 said:


> You should offer him more $$ and tell the other guy sorry.


I can’t imagine that going over well, it wouldn’t if I drove somewhere after agreeing to a sale. 
Conversely, once I agree to a price and give my address to someone I consider it sold (barring them trying to re-neg on arrival)


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

JRtele said:


> I can’t imagine that going over well, it wouldn’t if I drove somewhere after agreeing to a sale.
> Conversely, once I agree to a price and give my address to someone I consider it sold (barring them trying to re-neg on arrival)


Yup. That’s why my reply was what it was.

Now, if the first guy to reply says “I’ll take it and can come get it in 2 days”, then I tell him it’s still for sale until someone shows up with cash. Even if he says, “I’ll come by after work Thursday with the asking price” then I still don’t hold. Too many no-shows for that.

If something is THAT good a deal, you better be ready to pounce. The exception is if let’s say it’s noon and the guy wants to swing by after work, that day. And like you said, if you show up and want to start haggling... NEXT!!!


----------



## JRtele (Jul 18, 2021)

2manyGuitars said:


> Yup. That’s why my reply was what it was.
> 
> Now, if the first guy to reply says “I’ll take it and can come get it in 2 days”, then I tell him it’s still for sale until someone shows up with cash. Even if he says, “I’ll come by after work Thursday with the asking price” then I still don’t hold. Too many no-shows for that.
> 
> If something is THAT good a deal, you better be ready to pounce. The exception is if let’s say it’s noon and the guy wants to swing by after work, that day. And like you said, if you show up and want to start haggling... NEXT!!!


About 3 months ago I was about to leave my house for a trade when I got a very, very good cash offer. Told the guy sorry, the other trader was probably already on his way from Kingston. I was a little disappointed when the trade fell through (big crack the other guy “didn’t see” or take pictures of) because it wasted my time, but I was happy I stuck to principles and hope It counts with lady Karma


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

If I was selling a $3K guitar for $1100 and figured it out before the guy picked it up, deal's off. If you go through with it it's like getting ripped off in slow motion.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

player99 said:


> If I was selling a $3K guitar for $1100 and figured it out before the guy picked it up, deal's off. If you go through with it it's like getting ripped off in slow motion.



I agree with this. The only ones that would be pissed are the potential buyers trying to take advantage of the situation.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

player99 said:


> If I was selling a $3K guitar for $1100 and figured it out before the guy picked it up, deal's off. If you go through with it it's like getting ripped off in slow motion.


If one doesn't do one's due diligence regarding current pricing before putting it up for sale, one deserves everything they get.....or don't get in this case. IMHO.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

nonreverb said:


> If one doesn't do one's due diligence regarding current pricing before putting it up for sale, one deserves everything they get.....or don't get in this case. IMHO.


I agree but as I said if I did figure it out before cash changed hands deal's off.


----------



## bobartlarry (Dec 3, 2016)

Thought this guitar on Kijiji looked familiar. It's back, and looks like they're trying to make a lot of money off of holding it for a few months, haha.








Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

bobartlarry said:


> Thought this guitar on Kijiji looked familiar. It's back, and looks like they're trying to make a lot of money off of holding it for a few months, haha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't pluck that with a stolen pick.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

BlueRocker said:


> I wouldn't pluck that with a stolen pick.


Are you trying to steal my line? 😆 

And there’s another guitar I’ll never touch.


----------



## JRtele (Jul 18, 2021)

What a great deal for someone looking for a vintage 70s Gibson in the $3k range 😇


----------



## bobartlarry (Dec 3, 2016)

Even with the original case no longer part of the sale?


----------



## Parabola (Oct 22, 2021)

I look forward to seeing this relisted every 4 hrs for the next few weeks…


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

@2manyGuitars just post this thread as a reply, 3 times, on kijiji


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Given that it's a super-desirable '74, it could probably be traded it for this. This thread is very entertaining.


----------



## sebdhm (3 mo ago)

BlueRocker said:


> Given that it's a super-desirable '74, it could probably be traded it for this. This thread is very entertaining.
> 
> View attachment 446133


They say downpicking with saw blades gets you the best tone 😰


----------

